

‘Game of Thrones’: Escape provides a legit cheer-at-the-television moment - Ca0imhin
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/style-blog/wp/2015/06/08/game-of-thrones-recap-season-5-episode-9-the-dance-of-dragons-and-a-great-escape/

======
therobot24
I didn't care for last week's review by Alyssa Rosenberg, but this week's is
quite good: [http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/act-
four/wp/2015/06/07/ga...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/act-
four/wp/2015/06/07/game-of-thrones-season-5-episode-9-review-the-dance-of-
dragons/)

